# USPS priority 2 day



## petefromNY (Mar 9, 2015)

hey guys, so i recently had my pride and joy gyuto rehandled. The handle maker finished the product attached it to my knife and sent it back to me using USPS 2 day priority mail with tracking. He gave me the tracking number on the day he shipped it which was march 5th. On march 5th the tracking said my knife left san bernadino CA and was in route to destination with a arrival date of march 7th. It is now the 9th and the tracking info still says the same thing about leaving san bernadino.

I know it hasnt been THAT long but as it is my only gyuto im starting to worry. Especially with reading all the crazy package losses online reviews.

Has anyone ever had this situation occur ?

Thanks for the help guys 

-Pete


----------



## chinacats (Mar 9, 2015)

About 1 in 6 times here...almost always shows up. No reason to stress yet.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 9, 2015)

USPS screwed the pooch when they came up with this 2nd Day marketing scheme. It's fine for them but screwed up for anyone using it for business because it doesn't work as advertised. So what I'm saying here is that I wouldn't sweat it just yet.


----------



## petefromNY (Mar 9, 2015)

It did just snow here pretty bad 2 days ago so I'm hoping that's what's holding it up. The lack of tracking updates is what has me bugging. I do appreciate you guys bringing a little calmness to my souls right now. Thank you


----------



## CoqaVin (Mar 9, 2015)

took like 8 days took get a package from usps, they suck when it snows


----------



## daveb (Mar 9, 2015)

1 in 6 sounds like my experience. They only have update events when it passes a scanner. If I have two days of inactivity I go to local PO and ask the postmaster to tickle the system. The next day there is always have new activity. Could be coincidence. 

Of course it is Two Day Priority. Nowhere do they say two consecutive days...


----------



## CoqaVin (Mar 9, 2015)

one knife I bought there was no notice left or anything, but it was at the post office?


----------



## brianh (Mar 9, 2015)

Unrelated but my best post office story... Ordered some vintage capacitors for a guitar amp build from Flint, MI to NJ. Sent first class, no tracking in November. Showed up december, almost exactly a year later, at my NEW address that I had moved to around August. Postmark was indeed from when it was mailed.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 9, 2015)

Last USPS Priority package I sent (Florida to New York) was on Friday; delivered today (Monday).

Last USPS Priority package sent to me (New York to Florida) left on Thursday, but wasn't delivered until Wednesday.

Worst performance by USPS was a package sent from California that made an unplanned stop in Hawaii before getting to me. Eleven days in transit.

Go figure. 

Bottom line? Don't sweat things just yet.


----------



## Fritzkrieg (Mar 9, 2015)

I was shipped a knife from a forum member in New York recently, which was shipped "2 day" as well, and it took a full two weeks to arrive. :bigeek: Seems like once it snows, USPS gives their employees a big vacation.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 9, 2015)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> ....
> Worst performance by USPS was a package sent from California that made an unplanned stop in Hawaii before getting to me. Eleven days in transit.
> ....



Hey, I had to check it out first  I would not give too much on the 2-day thing either, although it occasionally even works for shipments out here to the middle of the Pacific. But sometimes it takes a week or longer, heaven knows how they organize this. 

Stefan


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 9, 2015)

Shipped over 1000 packages USPS last year. Did some arrive later than expected? Yup. Did I lose any? Nope.


----------



## petefromNY (Mar 9, 2015)

for real thank you guys you have really put my mind at ease.... for now lol


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 10, 2015)

Pete, over the last few years, a couple delinquent packages miraculously got delivered after a couple of phone calls to the post offices in question. Don't be afraid to follow up if it's time. Most of the postal staff we've dealt with were pretty cool.


----------



## mkriggen (Mar 10, 2015)

Living in Hawaii, USPS Priority is really the ONLY choice. UPS and FedEx are ridiculously expensive. USPS has never lost one of my packages (coming or going). Does a package occasional go a little squirly, yup, but it's rare. Best time, 2 days from Maine to the Big island (happened twice). Worst time, 11 days (no updates) from Hawaii to Miami (in route to Brazil). Every time (that would be 100%) I have received a screwed up package from USPS, it has been the fault of the vendor/person that packed it. On the other hand, I expect any package I get from UPS or FedEx to look like it's been kicked across CONUS (by the way, please stop using 'CONUS' in B/S/T listings when you really mean 'United States'). Guess what I'm trying to say is, overall, I think the USPS does a kickass job.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## ecchef (Mar 10, 2015)

Sometimes it takes a while. I'm used to Priority Mail taking a month or so to get to me. Every once in a while I get surprised though.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 10, 2015)

Usually USPS is decent. Can't beat the price!
I did wait for 3 months one time on a 2-day priority shipment though...............
What does Dave B call it?


----------



## daveb (Mar 10, 2015)

Ha! That would be the world's largest wefare organization.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 10, 2015)

daveb said:


> Ha! That would be the world's largest wefare organization.



Thanks, Dave. Just had a fairly expensive whisky come out my nose.


----------



## Dardeau (Mar 10, 2015)

In all seriousness many of the employees at my local substation are totally unemployable in any other capacity.


----------



## petefromNY (Mar 10, 2015)

I can't even get anyone on the phone. Guess I'm going to have to go to my local hub tomorrow.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 10, 2015)

I wouldn't even waste my time going down there. They will only have the same scanned info that's available on the Internet. If you read the fine print for the terms of 2 day postage.....I believe you have to wait 8 weeks or so before you can even make a claim. 
I hope your package is insured and that you still have receipts to prove the amount of the knife.


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2015)

petefromNY said:


> hey guys, so i recently had my pride and joy gyuto rehandled. The handle maker finished the product attached it to my knife and sent it back to me using USPS 2 day priority mail with tracking. He gave me the tracking number on the day he shipped it which was march 5th. On march 5th the tracking said my knife left san bernadino CA and was in route to destination with a arrival date of march 7th. It is now the 9th and the tracking info still says the same thing about leaving san bernadino.
> 
> I know it hasnt been THAT long but as it is my only gyuto im starting to worry. Especially with reading all the crazy package losses online reviews.
> 
> ...



There has been a ton of weather delays. If it had to pass throw any hub that had even a little bit of snow add two days to your delivery date at least.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 10, 2015)

Not uncommon to hear about USPS workers who have allowed stuff to go for days/ weeks/ months without delivering. Usually some other employee finds the 'stash' once that person has left.


----------



## petefromNY (Mar 10, 2015)

well i got in touch with usps and they gave me some ticket number and they are looking into where it is at and they said they would call me in one business day. Well see how that one goes.


----------



## daveb (Mar 10, 2015)

I may should have noted that 1 reason I'm quick to go to local PO when there's a problem is that our postmistress is single, kind of hot in a 50ish way and is coming up on a great retirement program...:whistling:

To be fair the PO bureaucracy has no meaningful metrics for assessing performance, no mechanism for rewarding good or great performance, and no remedial or punitive mechanism for poor performance. Lot of good people there but mediocrity has become the norm. I better quit rant before I get Dave M riled up.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 10, 2015)

Here is one I'm still waiting on????? Notice the departure date...I'm sure you won't have this issue, but it is a possibility. I believe this was 3 day Priority...

...refund was processed very quickly by Takeshi in a great example of customer service...looks like it's still out there somewhere


----------



## petefromNY (Mar 10, 2015)

@chinacats crap, thats exactly what mine looks like now.... did you ever call the PO to figure out what happened to it ?


----------



## chinacats (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes, I did and they had the same information that I had. In my understanding, the sender is supposed to initiate the claim which Takeshi did and that is the last I heard about it...again, I was totally taken care of, but it does show that keeping your shipping information and using insurance can save some headache in the long run. 

The post office said they believed it may have boarded a boat rather than an airplane from Hawaii? Takeshi said that sometimes the package will show up a month or two later but this is fairly rare and I've yet to see anything.

My guess is the snow is playing havoc on usps and your package will show up sometime this week.


----------



## mkriggen (Mar 10, 2015)

> but it does show that keeping your shipping information and using insurance can save some headache in the long run


+ a Zillion! I've never lost a shipment, but I always insure anything valuable. Also, if you've never done so, read the USPS policies on filing a claim. It'll save you a lot of trouble if you ever have a problem. 



> The post office said they believed it may have boarded a boat rather than an airplane from Hawaii


I've never had this happen to anything I've sent, but I have had it happen to a couple of items being sent to me. If I check the tracking and it says the package has arrived in Richmond, CA, I know I'm screwed. If it's in Richmond it's going on a boat. And when it says it has left Richmond, that just means that it's been loaded into a container, not that it's actually moving anywhere.


----------



## petefromNY (Mar 11, 2015)

Well so after googleing how to get a live person on the phone i had to do some crazy sequence of pressing 0 a bunch of times plus 47 mins on hold with usps (again ) i believe we have finally made some progress.

Although none of this is shown on the tracking apparently my knife took a round the country trip to avoid snow, even tho it passed through my state a few times. Makes sense to me....:curse:

So the tracking has updated and it says its out for delivery in my town. Hopefully it makes it here haha

Thank you all for keeping me positive on this.


----------



## petefromNY (Mar 15, 2015)

It finally came lol 2 day turned into 2 week


----------



## harlock0083 (Mar 16, 2015)

petefromNY said:


> It finally came lol 2 day turned into 2 week



PICs or it didn't happen...


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 20, 2015)

sups people are pretty lazy when it comes to scanning the package. UPS FEDEX AND DHL would be on it.


----------

